# Drink



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Well it's been nearly 3 weeks without alcohol, I am aiming to stay dry till my birthday 23/12, yikes! I definitely feel better and am certainly gained a long lost clarity of thought, I am at my most lucid for years







It is strange waking up feeling healthy and not having to wait till 11ish to enter the real world.

The strangest thing is that I am sure that things are a different colour too









The downside is that I haven't had any pub fun, not one visit and I don't think I've been silly either and I do miss being silly


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> and I don't think I've been silly either and I do miss being silly


 Well done Mark







. I can assure you that silliness is not an alcohol dependant attribute







.

Alcohol can send you into downward spiral of depression







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This would explain why you like the blue wostok!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Work is the curse of the drinking classes....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

MarkF said:


> The strangest thing is that I am sure that things are a different colour too


 So the elephants now look grey?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd sooner have a bottle in front of me than a frontal labotomy!


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've honestly never had an alcoholic beverage in my life.... don't plan to either.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good for you!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

1madman1 said:


> I've honestly never had an alcoholic beverage in my life.... don't plan to either.


710's father used to say "Never trust a man who doesn't drink!"









I don't drink.









Luckily for me, he died long before I met his daughter.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Many years ago, a certain Staff Sergeant Griffiths staggered back from a function.

The Guard said...who goes there...........the reply....."Stiff Sergeant Graffis"................."sorry, I mean Graff Sergeant Stiffis!!!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

What is this a meeting of the temperance league??









I love booze, Pint of Stella washed down with a Scotch, lovely.









G&T's in the summer on the lawn. Unbeatable.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

When I was doing my time in the UN in Cyprus in 1975, I remember one Christmas Eve party where a couple of us got wazzed and decided the Sergeant Major's "Ferret" Armoured car could do with a re-paint.

Now as you may know, UN vehicles are normally brilliant "Dulux dog" white. So we painted his a fetching shade of fuschia!!!









Next day he was hopping about after blood and lined us up on the parade ground to ask us - one by one - to swear we did not do it. Guess which Corporal was so ratted the previous evening, that he forgot to clean the pink paint of the soles of his boots?

Took me near 4 days to get the damm thing pure white again.























I limit myself to single malt whisky now, and I enjoy about one or two measures a week. Becoming a bit of a "wis" I think (whisky idiot savant)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

With all due respect to those who don't drink or are giving up, the remaining boozers amongst you might be interested in my "beer collection". Very much an ongoing project is this









Beers Sampled A-Z

Any and all recommendations for beers that I've missed are greatly appreciated









Scroll about half-way down the page and select a beer tap. From there, Internet Explorer and Netscape users can use a ring menu to jump to a different page. Users of other browsers will have to use the Back button and select a different beer tap. Been meaning to look for a better script to make this work for everyone, but it seems that everytime I go to update this page I've had four or five too many


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

neil said:


> What is this a meeting of the temperance league??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it too Neil, I love all the silly converstaions, the arguments, the remeniscing that booze enhances, I miss it, and the pub company too









The root problem was that I never craved a drink, I could go days "dry" and not give it a thought, but if I started then I was one of those sad people on a mission







I would drink an enormous amount every time. Thinking back I never started these sessions or bought drinks from shops, somebody would either press me into going to the pub or pour me a drink and the night would a spiral out of control from there









I feel a lot better now







Unfortunately I think I am one of those people who cannot just have "one" so I am going to try never to have that "one" again









BTW sinceI stopped drinking I am averaging one book a day, I'm going to have to join a library, its costing me a fortune


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> With all due respect to those who don't drink or are giving up, the remaining boozers amongst you might be interested in my "beer collection". Very much an ongoing project is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your site a lot









Timothy taylor's Landlord pale ale is a pleasant tipple

and Sam Smiths "Old Brewery Bitter" is worth a try too

Theakston and Masham brewery offering are also missing from your list


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Fantastic site! I love beer







, although I don't drink as a rule







.

Bintang, indonesian version of Heineken. Much better IMO!

Kwak, strong belgian beer, drunk from a special glass held in a wooden supporting frame that throws the whole contents of the glass in your face if drunk with too much enthusiasm!

The nice thing with beer is that there's so many around there's no way you can taste them all in a lifetime... Well maybe you could but you wouldn't be in a state to appreciate most of them!









Thanks for the big sacrifice creating this database requires, a labour of love!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Thanks for the big sacrifice creating this database requires, a labour of love!










It's a dirty job but somebody has to do it!

Thanks for the suggestions chaps. I shall add these to my "To Do" list


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Great! Now you can blame us for your drinking!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't worry. Once I've drunk them I wont remember a thing


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Great web site, i love Beer to, couple of bottles of Newcastle Brown Ale tonight watching telly,







. fred

thats me on the Left,


----------

